# First Natural Edge Bowl for me



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

This was my first natural edge bowl and guess first bow period. It was my last project for 2010 and although not a real good form to it, I kinda like it and my wife really likes it and want another a little larger. This one was something that I threw on the lathe to experiment how it is done using all my new tools. such as new carbide tip David Mark Easy Turning Tools and a first time to use my vacuum system on the chuck for finishing the bottom of the bowl. It almost didn't fit the vacuum chuck it was almost too small. The size of this bowl is about 4" tall and about 4" or 5" around. I used Danish Oil for a finish which is not near as glass like as I normallyh do but not everthing needs that kind of finish. Most of the bark held while turning and guess, 

I need to try another larger per my wife wanting a larger one. I like hollow forms better, but this is easier and a good way to stay busy on the lathe as hollow forms take a little more determination to make. Not expecting to stick with many bowls, but I have seen some really nice ones and may try a few more in the future. Here are the photos of my bowl and the new tools which I can now say work fantastic, remove wood quick and no sharpening required as they can be removed and replaced when dull or I can sharpen them also when needed. I love the shape of the handles and feels good when using. They make smaller ones for small work, but I love these.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks super to me, Dale.. Looks like that vacumn chuck is the way to go. Still don't quite understand it but can't argue with success...LOL

Those tools are really works of art in themselves.. Luv those long handled tools... Replaceable blades sound like an excellent idea.. Some of mine have gotten so short that I am kidding myself when I sharpen them....LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Time for some criticism LOL

"This was my first natural edge bowl and guess first bow period."

You spelled bowl wrong LMAO!!

That's all I got. Not sure how it will help in the wood turning.

When I first got into turning, I didn't like the natural edges. But I have grown to like them a lot.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

lol Bill, I gotta remember to use spell check on my messages, but that one wouldn[t have flagged anyway. Oh well.

I do like some of the natural edges and seen some really nice ones, just never had a big desire to do them. This was for change and good chance to use my stuff.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those tools look like they will do the job...love the shape on the end of the handle. Where did you buy them? I really like that hook tool! What's the wood type? Any problem with the bark staying attached? Keep 'em coming..gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Woodcraft has them however, I bought mine from Craft Supplies. Woodcraft didn't have the David Marks series at the time. The David Marks series has longer handles and are Bulbinga wood and you can see the difference with the hook tool which is the regular model. I tell you also, I can get used to the shape of the handles, as they just seem to fit well with the hand. Very comfortable. Kinda expensive at $139 each however.

The bowl is likely walnut but not positive. I just found it on the side of the road and picked it up when I saw the dark center wood. 

The bark stayed on fairly well but have to cut very easy and carefully and that carbide round cutter really did that easy however, I did use an Ellsworth Signature Gouge for some of it while practicing with that tool. It has so many good values, I want to really learn how to properly use it. I bough the video to help me also. Good video on the Ellsworth grind on it.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is pretty darn Nice for your first one!!! Glad you are feeling better Amigo!! Oh and that is a sweet set of cutters!!! if ya need me to help you get some use out of them just box em up and send them my way!!:rotfl:


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Since you turned something I'm guessing you feel better - hope that's the case. Looks good - I tried one and about the time I was nearing completion the bark flew off. Glad yours turned out well and glad you like the vacuum chuck.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, you gave good advice on that chuck, it worked very good. 

I do feel better, but still have a pinched nerve in my back somewhere and go to doctor next week. It is making my thigh super sensitive and my inside of my right leg feels like it is chaffed all the time. Quite painful and hard to sleep at night. Other than that, I feel good with no back pain. Sitting without a lumbar pillow starts to ache, so I bring a lumbar pillow with me where I go now and it make things feel great and it is a good thing to always have lumbar support for everyone.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, I went to the doctor today and went through the mill. Back doctor has no idea why my leg is hurting as MRI doesn't show a reason and he is baffled himself. He ordered another MRI today to see if first one missed something or something changed since my last one in early December. Ordered X-rays of back in multiple positions also today. Got all this one after my appointment that finished at 2pm plus he wanted me to go to another building next to Fondren Building to a Neurologist for some testing also and even was able to get that done by 5:30pm. Thats a lot of stuff in one day for different doctors offices. Sure nothing like around Nederland/Beaumont area. That would have taken a month do get all appointments fulfilled. Anyway, I go back to Fondren Back doctor next Monday to see if he can figure out what is wrong with me, however Neurologist did say, no nerve damage or muscle damage and problem must be in back area which is what I thought it was anyway. Not sure if that is good or bad. We'll see anyway.

Did get released to go back to work tomorrow. It's been a little over 7 weeks that I have been off. Need to go back to get my sick pay back. Takes 45 days to get my full time back just in case more time is needed.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--very nice. Keep up the good work they only get better ! Hope I spelleverything right ! LL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Quick update. Went to doctor yesteday and MRI showed a herneated disk between my L-3/L-4 disk and this developed since my torn disk of L4/5. Said no surgery needed and my pains are slowly subsiding and he said this is normal and expected me to be pretty much pain free in the next few weeks coming up. That is so awsome and I was so relieved that no surgery is needed but can help wondering that I have two disk with problems, how far away are more that are future problems. Well, I try to not think about that but am taking much more care in what I do. No more just grabbing chunks of wood (large) and throwing them around as I ahve done. Need to lift properly from now on. Anyway, looks like I am healing finally. I praise God that he showed me so much during my outage and I have came out of this with much more compassion for people that put up with health issues for so ling and for people with more problems. I pray harder for people that need it such as Tom and others. I came out of this as a better person and now pray that I don't forget what I have learned. Now it is time to start turning some stuff again besides little bowls and tool handles. I am itching to turn a vase soon. Got a couple of pieces of wood that I'm itching to mount up and spin.

Bobby, when I get better, if you still have some of that Hackberry, I will see if I can make a road trip and pick it up. I am getting low on my wood supplies but no problem if not. May be a while before I can cut something with my new chain saw, but it is ready to go also.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good news slip - never underestimate the power of prayer. Glad to hear that you're doing better. If you need some Mesquite let me know - I've got plenty (I'll only let you have the small stuff right now - don't want to be responsible for any more problems).


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to hear the good news!! I guess a rolling A frame and chain fall is in the future??? Make absolute sure you are picking things up correctly, use your legs MR!!! As always you and yours are in our Prayers!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

go slow and take it easy


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks and Robert, I was thinking the same thing. I am working on something in my head of what I want and just may do that. I sure not going to give up on turning some of them biggies yet. In fact, I have another half of that Walnut log you gave me and between that and a pretty good size of Mesquite is in my walking path and getting itchy for either one, but the Mesquite is in my target for the first. Until I set up a devise, I may get some help to get it mounted. I'm gun shy now of doing anything. That should subside after this is long gone.........maybe. This has been the worst thing I have ever gone through. I always wondered what a 10 on the 0-10 pain scale and I think I was pushing a 9+ considering 10 is the worst pain I can possibly imagine. Didn't get to that point, but not far away for about 4 or 5 days and some 7s in there for much longer.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I was thinking an engine hoist on steroids with a winch on the backside to raise and lower the wood from the ground for you kinda like a mechanical crane!! Just my thoughts!!! :biggrin: I hope you never have to go thru that again Mate!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I was thinking about putting a winch between ceiling joists (supported) which could pull the log from a ways away and then lift also?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Robert, thinking about what you said, I kinda thought about an engine lift. I could move it to the wood, lift it, move the wood and set it as I needed. Bad thing is they take up too much room even with the folding ones and I am so shop limited with all my toys, but I cold even lift wood or anything out of the back of my truck with it also. Just don't know where I could put it.

Thanks Robert,, and hope I never have to go through it again either, however, I came out of this with a life change also. I did a lot of soul searching and came out with a life change also, now, just pray I don't forget.


----------

